# Awards from Judging Meeting.



## Finrod (Sep 28, 2013)

Had our monthly judging meeting. We managed to produce 5 awards (4 Ams and one cultural)

The plants were: 
C. Fire Magic. 
Paph. Debbie Robinson. 
Phal. schilleriana. 
Phal. stuartiana 
Dendrochilum tenellum which received a cultural award. 
Our regular photographer was absent so guess who drew the short straw. Sorry photos are not the best. makes a change from shooting the moon.
:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2013)

Beauties, all. But I think the stuartiana is really nice!


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2013)

Finrod, there's absolutely nothing wrong with your photos. I like them,
especially the shill.


----------



## emydura (Sep 30, 2013)

Some nice stuff. That Dendrochilum is pretty amazing.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks for sharing. I love the Dendrochilum.


----------

